# '85 Hobie Skiff fishing re-build



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

an 85... jesus christ thats way to much motor for that boat.... cut runners motor looks rather large on the back of his and it freakin moves that boat


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I wish i had an 85 :-/

But this 70 is going to be an 85 when im done with it.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

just insane on that small boat. thats alot of holeshot haha

boat needs a pad.


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah 85 is way too much.. Was probably in low-mid 50s, but the boat listed heavily toward the back even without any passengers. Downsizing to a 50hp Yamaha and removing some of the wet foam, she should rest level again and above waterline..

Are the ping pong ball scuppers still the preferred way to go?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont know yet, but im going to get a set an try. Te tennis balls are getting annoying


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Btw you will be pleased with your motor to boat weight ratio


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, I think the motor will work out great for the boat, setup for two adult fishermen. Monitoring motor fuel consumption and calculating range easily will also allow me to test the boats capabilities on long runs.. In a perfect world, I would have gotten a 60hp Yamaha two stroke as there is hardly any weight difference between the two, but I couldn't pass this motor up.

I think I will be installing removable pedestal seats like this Razor is setup. I haven't seen a Hobie setup like this, but was sent this photo when inquiring about Razor's consoles. Still trying to find the right deck mount that is both waterproof and low profile, but these should make fishing in chop and swell less tiresome.


----------



## dawsonwl (Aug 3, 2010)

Any updates on this build? I really like where you are going with it . . .


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

> Are the ping pong ball scuppers still the preferred way to go?


I bought Rabud Ping pong scuppers and its sucks. I end up plugging the hole with the ball just to keep the water out. The only mod I regret.


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

> Any updates on this build?  I really like where you are going with it . . .


Yes.. Sorry for the lack of updates.. Project ended up being much more involved, and time consuming, than I originally anticipated. 

As I was having the transom re-cored with divinycell, I had my fiberglass guy take a look at a small crack in the hull. It turns out this crack was just the tip of the iceberg..










Turns out it had been run aground or something and they repaired the breached hull with plywood and deck screws.. 

Anyway, it was ripped out..









And repaired..

























Hull was also layed up from inside as well.

More to come.


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

The transom, which had multiple holes thru it and water intrusion, was opened up and re-cored using divinycell. It was then epoxy sandwiched using plywood as a clamp. Screws were later removed and holes filled and faired.. 




























You may be wondering.. What's that 30 gal fuel tank under the trailer for? More on that to come..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy cow! Sorry about the bad news/setback. Glad you haven't given up, your build is going to be awesome.
30 gallons holy crap. I can't use all 16 of mine if I ran wot all day lol I've tried.
Glad to see your back, lately I've been helping Gramps with his Hobie. Going to be really neat (minimalist) when its done. And clean too.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

By the way, how did you ir your glass guy get the rub rail off and are you going to replace it or reuse it? If your going to replace it, where have you found them? I can't


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> By the way, how did you ir your glass guy get the rub rail off and are you going to replace it or reuse it? If your going to replace it, where have you found them? I can't


Razor sells them. Old boy that runs Razor told me he sells a lot of consoles, rub rail repair kits, and front hatches.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow I feel better about my boat know looking at all you have to do. Can't wait to see the finish


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

> By the way, how did you ir your glass guy get the rub rail off and are you going to replace it or reuse it? If your going to replace it, where have you found them? I can't


Rub rail was pretty easy to remove as it was chafed and missing in some sections. I started at one end of transom and started peeling and pulling it back. Got easier the more came off. My bet is it had been replaced or re-glued at some point though. My old one was round rubber solid tubing with extrusion for deck seam. 

As far as replacement, I will most likely go with one of the Wefco rubber rails. May check pricing with Razor. My glass guy showed me a sample that would also work. I'll see if I have a photo.


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Deck was cut open to repair hull/stringers. Foam was removed. Center channel was still original foam, while the outside channels were gutted during the original "repair" and filled some with spray foam which was soaked.  Only keeping foam in rear deck pods and front bow, and making under deck bilge with storage.



















Hull was layed up and strengthened from inside and tied into stringers.










30gal tank test fitted with bulkheads. 









Tank fitted. Fuel fill port and vent on tank need to be patched and moved under console area. Left and right channels carpeted for later storage compartments. Forward area and rear bilge painted. Fuel filter mounted in bilge area. Custom stainless steel transom plate to stiffen up transom further. Under-deck lips beginning to be installed for reinstall of floor..









Deck refitted.









Rigging holes for original console patched and filled.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow you aren't scared of nuthin!
This build is sick. Are you going to strip off the bow rail?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Oooh weee! I'm twitching from the amount of work you've got going on there! Looks like a lot of fun but also a heap of work! Keep us updated as you go along, these are very cool boats!

Looking at the rub rail, I wonder if one cut off the lip that a standard rub rail could be installed? That would surely make a cleaner rubrail and also open many options of rubrail style.

Also an interesting note - you're stringer system is different than my '86. Mine has cross frames in 4 locations in the middle of the boat, similar to what is shown in the HPS promo video. I believe CR's has the same stringer layout as yours. There is only foam in the rear boxes too, wonder if there is some I just can't see?


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

> Wow you aren't scared of nuthin!
> This build is sick. Are you going to strip off the bow rail?


Well I was pretty scared when my fiberglass guy showed me the damage.. The transom, however, had already been fixed or else I would have probably scrapped this hull. Ultimately, the boat probably weighs a bit more with all the epoxy and matting used, but it should be pretty strong and last a while, I hope. 

We tried taking off the bow rail for painting, but it had already been relocated by a PO back a couple inches. The screws are a hard angle to get at and they began to strip, so it was painted with rail on. I figure, if I turn out using this boat more for freshwater fishing or want to use it for fly fishing, I'll just saw off the rail and touch up the paint where we didn't paint. I like the look of the rail on the boat, but can see some issues fishing with it on too, so we'll see..


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

> Oooh weee! I'm twitching from the amount of work you've got going on there! Looks like a lot of fun but also a heap of work!  Keep us updated as you go along, these are very cool boats!
> 
> Looking at the rub rail, I wonder if one cut off the lip that a standard rub rail could be installed? That would surely make a cleaner rubrail and also open many options of rubrail style.
> 
> Also an interesting note - you're stringer system is different than my '86.  Mine has cross frames in 4 locations in the middle of the boat, similar to what is shown in the HPS promo video. I believe CR's has the same stringer layout as yours.  There is only foam in the rear boxes too, wonder if there is some I just can't see?


Yes this required a lot of work and time to rebuild (and $$). These are just a few photos forwarded to me along the way, so it may be hard to follow exactly how things were repaired but it shows some of the stages. These are great little boats and I hope this one serves me for years to come!

I did notice the PR video showed a different stringer system.. Although the newer design looks more beefy, the new bulk heads added front and aft of fuel tank should stiffen her up a bit. It also gave me more options for storage, as you'll soon see.. I had always thought they were built like mine until I saw the video, so they must have changed design durin '85-'86. I wonder what the Razor ones have?


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Anyone know how I can edit my original post to update and fix broken links?

Anyways, back to the fun..

Hull in first stages of being sprayed with Awlgrip Topcoat in Snow White. 





















After hull was painted, the boat was flipped back over to complete interior. Deck being finished up, stress cracks and holes filled.




















Early stages of interior and deck being sprayed with Awlcraft 2000 in Snow White.











Non Skid areas taped off.











Non Skid applied.











Paint finished up and ready for rigging..



















Notice fuel line coming up through deck. I may end up re-routing this out the side with throttle and steering cables. Also, cutout on top of pod is for access hatch to bilge discharge.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[smiley=z-respect.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif]
Dude you win lol


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Dang your fast. Some people take a year and a half in a build thread to get where your at lol


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Yours looks worse than mine but you have done a great job cleaning up.  My foam is ok just 16 years of wear  ;D


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

I should have been more clear.. These photos were taken and sent to me over the past 5 months, its been slow but its almost done..

Paint finished, holes cut for docking lights.










Ping pong ball scuppers fitted. Transom plate painted and installed.










Front hatch storage area.



















Starboard hatch showing carpeted storage area.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2012)

Beauty!

In case anyone was interested in one of these.... I saw this on craigslist the other day: http://nmi.craigslist.org/boa/4194191003.html


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

^ that would sell in 2 days if it were in Florida not Michigan.


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Now, the boat is stored in my garage as the paint goes through final curing processes. As she stands, there are a still a bunch of things left to do..

The Yamaha 50 two stroke needs to be mounted.. Still thinking about adding a atlas micro jack plate.

The console needs to be removed again and outfitted. That includes steering helm, switch panel, horn, fuel fill, battery, courtesy lights, gauges, and console door.. Also going to mount a fuel flow sender after fuel filter, in the bilge area.. Still deciding on which way to go with switch panel.. I had bought a weather deck 6 switch panel, but am now leaning more towards building a custom panel with carling switches..

Here are some photos as she stands. 

You can see the old Suzuki 85 next to the newer Yamaha 50. The outboard stands are different heights, but you can still see how big that Suzuki is in comparison.. Shop lights give boat the yellow tone you see..









Here's the console. There's a small round hatch underneath the outboard harness there, for accessing the fuel tank sender.










Flush mounted pop-up cleat. Still need to mount some line chocks.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin good.
Your going to have plenty of storage.
Its funny, but when I was still working on my skiff I was very very close to adding 2 large fishboxes in the floor on the sides of the console. I was getting very tired of working on it and not fishing so I didn't go thru with it.
One of my friends also had to talk me out of adding a side/dive door in the hull as well.
You'll be glad when your done with the boat.
Any plans on a livewell?
Why not mount the bow cleat in the original spot? Just curious


----------



## njdevil (Nov 18, 2012)

> Lookin good.
> Your going to have plenty of storage.
> Its funny, but when I was still working on my skiff I was very very close to adding 2 large fishboxes in the floor on the sides of the console. I was getting very tired of working on it and not fishing so I didn't go thru with it.
> One of my friends also had to talk me out of adding a side/dive door in the hull as well.
> ...


Those side storage compartments will be nice for storing folded rods, telescoping gaff or dock hook, dock bumpers, etc.. but that area is not very deep from hatch to hull, so it is restricted in use. The front storage area is quite large though and will come in handy keeping the deck clear.

Not sure I will need a live well, but if do I will most likely build a removable one to replace the front cooler seat, when in use.

The cleat is mounted where my original one was mounted.. I'll have to check back on your build, is yours on the top front most area of bow? My fiberglass isn't as built up in that top section, not sure if it would cause flex or separation of hull/deck joint.. I also have my nav light up there and it takes up most of the area.. But I'll have to look at some other Hobie's and see how they are setup.. 

As for the rub rail, I found the sample my fiberglass guy sourced from Alan @ rubrails.com .. I believe this is the same one made by Taco Marine here: http://tacomarine.com/item--1-1-8-x-1-1-4-Flexible-Rub-Rail--V11-3161.html

There is a rigid vinyl insert that gets riveted and epoxied over the deck/hull seam, which isn't shown below. This piece shown below comes in a 50' coil and slips over that, so you can replace it easily when it gets chafed.. White or black avail.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Front top area is where the bow cleats are mounted. There is a glassed in aluminum backing plate up there


----------

